# General > Recommendations >  Tree Surgeon Wanted Please

## Rheghead

Can anyone recommend a professional tree surgeon who can take down a large tree safely?

Thanks in advance. :Smile:

----------


## witchschild

Got the chap MacDonald from Forss to get our trees down.  Very good and impressed with how they managed it given a tight space between us and the property next door.

----------


## Jenz-Mo

There is a tree surgeon who lives in Dale Cottages, near Halkirk. Kevin Owen. He is good. Has done work for us before. Don't have a contact number for him.

----------


## Hoida

Archie Murphy in Armadale is a Tree Surgeon can let you have his phone number if you pm me

----------


## ss.sv650

have sent ya a pm

----------


## Rheghead

I'm sorted out with a tree surgeon, sorry for any inconvenience and thank you for recommendations and interest.

----------


## farmgirl

I know this is an old post but thought there might be people looking for a tree surgeon at the moment. Neil Simmonds is a great climber and very reasonable - 07901543669 - based in Dunnet.

----------

